# Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV,RTV



## BenDengGo

<center>








*HOME SWEET HOME* 

*GAME TWO* 








*VS*









*Washington Wizards (45-37) (16-25 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (47-35) (27-14 at home)









United Center, Wednesday April 27th, 2005
Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV, RTV*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Arizona-6'3-ARENAS <> St.Louis-6'5-HUGHES <> Indiana-6'11-JEFFRIES <> UNC-6'9-JAMISON <> UNC-7'-HAYWOOD*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Maryland-6'3-DIXON <> Missouri-6'4-PEELER <> Syracuse-6'10-THOMAS <>  Glynn Academy-6'11-BROWN*

*---*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*Playoff Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Wizards*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Ben Gordon 30</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Larry Hughes 31</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Andres Nocioni 18</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Kwame Brown 9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Gilbert Arenas 8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 3</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>3x (Larry Hughes) 1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler 3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Brendan Haywood 3</td></tr></table>


*Season Series*







vs








88 vs 95
97 @ 90
82 @ 93
1-2

*Playoff Series**
103 vs 94
1-0*

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*1200 points Jackpot*


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

I'll say:
Bulls 99
Wizards 94

And since CSN is the only channel I'll be able to watch this on, hopefully they have gotten their audio woes worked out. That was brutal.


----------



## rosenthall

I think this game will be pretty pivotal. If we win, I think the series will be pretty firmly in our control, and ours to lose. I think going into Washington down 2-0 would be pretty demoralizing, and the thought of having to overcome our defense in four out of the next five games would seem like a daunting task. 

If Washington wins, then pretty much everything evens itself out, and Washington will have accomplished all the visiting team can realistically hope to do in a 7 game series, and will be able to go into their 3 game homestand with some momentum, which could spell trouble for us. 


I would expect Gilbert Arenas to have a big game, or atleast come out with some real fire in his belly in the first half. I think stopping him from having a good start to the game will be crucial. 

Also, we can't realistically expect to keep on winning if our bigs keep getting in early foul trouble. Especially Tyson. Washington's guards are damn good, and they know how to get to the basket, so it's crucial to our defense that he can stay on the floor to provide that weakside presence that no one else on our team is capable of having. And we can't expect Noc to pull down 18 boards every night.

With that said, I believe in this team. I think we take their hearts out on Wednesday.

Bulls 94

Wizards 86


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*










99











88


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Like pointed out above, Tyson needs to step up and stay out of foul trouble. The good thing about this team is, when someone has a bad game, someone else almost always steps up and takes his place. Yesterday Noc stepped up for Othella's scoring (and possibly Kirks) and Tysons rebounding. If Tyson can play 30 minutes and stay out of foul trouble, barring a Ben Gordon bad shooting night, we should win this one. It was obvious in the fourth quarter the Wizards guards could not penetrate with Tyson in there and had to settle for below average jumpers. If we can get that going all game and keep Othella in there for 30 minutes, I see us being in a good position to win the series.

Prediction:

Bulls 101
Wizards 97

Gordon 19 points, 7-18
Nocioni 10 points, 8 rebounds
Chandler 12 points, 16 rebounds

Arenas 26 points, 9-19
Hughes 18 points


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*


----------



## ScottMay

Even though the Bulls had best be prepared for a Category 5 Hurricane Gilbert, I reject the notion that the Bulls played a perfect Game 1, or that the Wiz played a dreadful one. Hell, if you go by 82games playoff numbers, we would have won handily if Tyson (+48 Roland) played his normal number of minutes. Washington is a poor defensive team and a poor fourth-quarter team, and I doubt that trend changes for Game 2.

So . . . at the risk of jinxing the Bulls, and with a queasy stomach, I'm going with








98








95

(interested to see who gets these)


----------



## Good Hope

ScottMay said:


> Even though the Bulls had best be prepared for a Category 5 Hurricane Gilbert, I reject the notion that the Bulls played a perfect Game 1, or that the Wiz played a dreadful one. Hell, if you go by 82games playoff numbers, we would have won handily if Tyson (+48 Roland) played his normal number of minutes. Washington is a poor defensive team and a poor fourth-quarter team, and I doubt that trend changes for Game 2.
> 
> So . . . at the risk of jinxing the Bulls, and with a queasy stomach, I'm going with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95
> 
> (interested to see who gets these)


I was wondering about this, whether the Bulls were at the top of their game, and the Wizards were "off". This was certainly new territory for Nocioni. 

Since this is a brand new thing for both teams. We'll see how the Bulls react to an emotional win, and how the Wizards respond to a game in which the Bulls put their collective foot on the Wizards' collective throat when they needed to.

Quiz: Architects for The Burnham hotel in Chicago, and L'Enfant plaza (? or is the plaza just named for him) in DC. 

I think the scoring will be less in the next game.

Bulls 90
Wiz 85


----------



## El Chapu

It seems (at least for me!) like they always split the first two games in a 7-G series. Obviously this isnt a fact, not even close. So I hope the Bulls take a comfortable 2 game lead over Washington. As long as we win at home, we are a sure bet to advance :biggrin: 

Go Bulls!

This time around I expect a big game from Tyson.


----------



## theanimal23

Does anyone else HATE David Stern?

I hate how the NBA is just a business now. No other sport treats their fans this way. NFL playoff games are always on TV. MLB has all their games on Fox, ESPN, or other major broadcasting networks. But the NBA has to try to make *extra* money by putting games on NBA TV. I remember as a kid, I used to love watching all the games on TNT, TBS, and NBC. Each game was available on TV. You didn't need to go out of your way to spend extra to watch like four extra playoff games.

Also back then, there was a difference in marketing. Even though the stars were being promoted (MJ, Hakeem, Shaq, Ewing, etc); all of their teams first of all made the playoffs, and then some of them went to win it all. Thats why I love this playoff season. Screw you Stern. I hope you keep marketing Lebron, Kobe, and KG, and none of them win a ring or make the playoffs. God, I hope we become another Dynasty and destroy teams b/c of our team D and unselifshness. This is why I loved he Pistons winning it last year. I hope Stern continues to market only the stars, and those "stars" fail to even finish above .500. 

SCREW THE NBA

Sorry for this rant, but it ticks me off. The Bulls make the playoffs, and a lot of us can't even watch our teams on TV.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

I agree, that is disgusting that the game won't even be made available to cable television viewers, broadcast is one thing, but when you are already paying 50 dollars a month for cable you should get the game you want to be especially when you live less than 60 miles from the place.


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

I get to watch it on regular cable on Comcast Sports Net. 

:banana:


----------



## HookEmHorns

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

To correct something from above, Washington does not have 3 home games in a row, its 2-2-1-1-1. 

Since I was right with the Bulls score last time and 2 off on Washington, y'all should listen to my score, so here it is, the true score of the game on Wednesday:
Bulls 97
Wash 93


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



HookEmHorns said:


> To correct something from above, Washington does not have 3 home games in a row, its 2-2-1-1-1.
> 
> Since I was right with the Bulls score last time and 2 off on Washington, y'all should listen to my score, so here it is, the true score of the game on Wednesday:
> Bulls 97
> Wash 93


If that's the case, why didn't you predict Bulls 144, Wizards 77


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



ScottMay said:


> Washington is a poor defensive team and a poor fourth-quarter team,


Washington is 17-6 in games decided by 3 points or less. They have the best record in the league in close games. Gilbert Arenas is 2nd in the league in 4th quarter points and 2nd in go ahead shots in the final minute of a game. They have the best record in the league of games when a team is trailing after 3 quarters.

Bad 4th quarter team indeed.

Then again, thats all in the regular season. I think they had some nerves that first game, but normally they're one of the most dangerous 4th quarter teams in the league. Too much of a damn wait...I'm way too hyped for it.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

So are the Bulls though, making this an even better series.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

How many games did the Whiz win by 3 or less vs playoff teams?

Three.

Seattle March 27th, Houston March 2nd, and Indiana January 22nd.

The Whiz scored just above their season average vs the Bulls in Game 1, and they shot only 0.2% less from the floor. I don't expect them to score much over 90 once again, the only question is whether the Bulls can muster enough offense to win.

And against .C., I think we have enough options to score. Kirk was only 8-23 yesterday, I certainly expect more out of him. And Pike missed several wide-open looks, for a guy who was in the top-10 in 3-pt shooting he definitely struggled.

And Tyson, who had averaged about 12 a game in April, only was able to play 16 minutes.

Unless the Bulls just simply can't get any offense out of anyone, I don't see how they can lose this game. 98-92 Bulls.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Bulls 96
Wizards 88


----------



## HookEmHorns

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



UMfan83 said:


> If that's the case, why didn't you predict Bulls 144, Wizards 77


I want to keep it close because then I'll feel like we've earned it and since I'll be there I always like seeing close wins rather than blowouts. Personal opinion. :biggrin: Basically as long as the Bulls win, I'm happy.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Shanghai Kid said:


> Washington is 17-6 in games decided by 3 points or less. They have the best record in the league in close games. Gilbert Arenas is 2nd in the league in 4th quarter points and 2nd in go ahead shots in the final minute of a game. They have the best record in the league of games when a team is trailing after 3 quarters.
> 
> Bad 4th quarter team indeed.
> 
> Then again, thats all in the regular season. I think they had some nerves that first game, but normally they're one of the most dangerous 4th quarter teams in the league. Too much of a damn wait...I'm way too hyped for it.


I like how you didn't argue with my statement that the Wiz are a poor defensive team. :biggrin: 

The 17-6 record in close games is a mixed bag, as Bullsville has pointed out. I mean, beating teams like the Hawks and Bobcats in your own gym by that margin reflects poorly on the Wizards imo, not positively.

And since the All-Star break, which to my knowledge is probably the healthiest the Wizards' best players have been all season, the Wiz are a -54 for the fourth quarter, or about -1.7 ppg.

I respect Arenas's firepower, but the Bulls have their own fourth-quarter dynamo to match him shot for shot. What the Bulls have that the Wizards don't is Tyson Chandler. His impact flies below the radar of even Bulls fans, but if the game is close going into the fourth (and it stands to reason that every game in this series will be), he gives the Bulls the edge. He certainly did in game 1.


----------



## bullet

Bulls 101

Wizards 89


Ben with 28


----------



## JPBulls

108








95


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Despite the fact that we are up 1 game to 0 the onus is still on us in this game. We need to protect the home court by getting this "W" and going to Washington. It's just like Shaq said last season after the Lakers went down to SA 2 zip in the Conference semis "They did what they're suppose to do and now we have to go back to LA and do what we're suppose to do" which is, win on your home floor. We need this game in order to go to Wash up 2 zip. Getting that 3rd game at Washington will be what gets the series firmly in our control.

Arenas is not going to be shut down again, which will be offset though by the fact that there is NO way Larry Hughes shoots 10 of 11 from the field in a half. Jamison will be predictably invisible most of the game. I see Haywood and Etan killing us on the glass this time - Noc will take the same return shuttle as Hughes back to the planet Earth. I think the game rests largely on Big Ben, Captain Kirk, and Tyson. Tyson has the stay on the floor, Ben has to shoot his normal fine percentage, and Kirk needs to stay aggressive and bring his solid floor game and I like our chances. If those three things happen I predict Bulls comfortably.

NO TURNOVERS!!!!


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



ScottMay said:


> I like how you didn't argue with my statement that the Wiz are a poor defensive team. :biggrin:
> 
> The 17-6 record in close games is a mixed bag, as Bullsville has pointed out. I mean, beating teams like the Hawks and Bobcats in your own gym by that margin reflects poorly on the Wizards imo, not positively.
> 
> And since the All-Star break, which to my knowledge is probably the healthiest the Wizards' best players have been all season, the Wiz are a -54 for the fourth quarter, or about -1.7 ppg.
> 
> I respect Arenas's firepower, but the Bulls have their own fourth-quarter dynamo to match him shot for shot. What the Bulls have that the Wizards don't is Tyson Chandler. His impact flies below the radar of even Bulls fans, but if the game is close going into the fourth (and it stands to reason that every game in this series will be), he gives the Bulls the edge. He certainly did in game 1.



Oh I agree it's a mixed bag, but you can't come away from it calling them a bad 4th quarter team. Their usually very clutch in the 4th. 

Since the All-Star break they have struggled in the 4th, maybe because they were always missing one of the big 3, but who knows. 

I also think its a whole different thing in the playoffs. If Washington wants to be successful in the 4th quarter they gotta move the ball more since just isolating won't work.

And no, I won't argue with the fact that Washington doesn't play defense. You know it's bad when the COACH even says the team is bad defensively. I think this summer they will focus on trying to rebuild the team defensively, but it will be hard to overcome the defensive problems this series. Jamison giving up 25 to Nocoini is just unacceptable.


----------



## The Krakken

Odd.....the more the Wizards pop off at the mouth in the media, the wider the margin in my prediction gets. 

Currently, its stands at:

Chicago 101

Washington 88

Gordon with 23
Duhon with 17 (YES, DUHON)
Hinrich with 17
Chandler with 13pts and 15 rbds
Chapu with 14 pts and 9 rbds


----------



## tmpsoft

Bulls 88
Wizards 84


----------



## LegoHat

Bulls 97

Wizards 89


----------



## Hustle

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

AND1 

89

The Team

97


Washington depends on too much one on one, and fastbreak opprotunities. That means Washington depends on our team d to break down and for us to be careless with the ball. In game 1, we had 9 turnovers, and played some great d.

If two guys can step up an score 20+ every game, we should take this series in 6.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Chicago... 
last 10 After a win are 7-3 

last 10 When playing on Wednesday are 5-5 

Bulls line -3............shrinking line reflects the general playoffs occurance of adjustment making by the previous loser i suppose 

before the first game, it seemed to me the Bulls were going to be exposed somwhat during the playoffs. So far, the Wiz haven't proved up to the task with their childish media gamesmanship. To this point, doing their best competing in the press. Saving their best shots for the newspapers 


cheers! :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

*Wager your ucash with Vbookie*
<pre>Wizards to WIN (+3.5)
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
Jamel Irief 600 1/1 (1.00) -
Twix 300 1/1 (1.00) -
Pacers Fan 100 1/1 (1.00) -
Larry Legend 100 1/1 (1.00) -
oblivion 50 1/1 (1.00) -
Dino Radja 50 1/1 (1.00) -
bruindre 50 1/1 (1.00) -
nwt 20 1/1 (1.00) -
jokeaward 10 1/1 (1.00) -

Bulls to WIN (-3.5)
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
spongyfungy 10000 1/1 (1.00)
LegoHat 5000 1/1 (1.00) -
truebluefan 500 1/1 (1.00) -
ezealen 500 1/1 (1.00) -
CDRacingZX6R 300 1/1 (1.00) -
KJay 234 1/1 (1.00) -
knicksfan 200 1/1 (1.00) -
Marcus13 50 1/1 (1.00) -
Hustle 37 1/1 (1.00) -
UnderPressure 15 1/1 (1.00) -
BasketBob 15 1/1 (1.00) -
Pacers Fan 1 1/1 (1.00) -</pre>


----------



## Wynn

My biggest worry as the series goes on is that if the Wiz players get "chippy" we may have worse repercussions than them. Judging from their comments after last game, the Wiz were incredibly frustrated. Their intent this game is to come out with more intensity. I wouldn't be surprised to see some double technicals and maybe even some shoving and player ejections. Problem is, usually it's a one-for-one ejection -- 1 Wizard, 1 Bull. I don't know that there is a bull we could sacrifice (pardon the pun?) to a double "T" or an ejection and still pull the game out.

Let's just hope the Bull is able to maintain composure as the Wiz continue to get more frustrated.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

PTI, Wilbon says he has Arenas scoring 36, but then says he's not picking against the Bulls, just expects a big night from Arenas.

He's probably right, and they better be ready for it, this should be a good one, I can see it going either way.


----------



## Killuminati

Yeah I'm expecting a big night from Arenas but hopefully Hughes cools down this time around. Jamison could be the X-factor after his unspectacular 1st game.


----------



## ChiBron

I expect a classic. The intensity will be twice what it was in Game 1. The crowd should be going nuts!

Bulls 97
Wizards 94

Ben 24 points


----------



## gregorius

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

I expect us to perform even better tonight. Noc and Ben were outstanding but we won with a poor shooting from Hinrich. Expect him to step up. And Tyson needs to play 30+ mins and stay out of dumb foul trouble. We saw how key he is in his cameo appearnce in game 1, especially defensively. If he's defending the lane the Wiz will have to go elsewhere and probably resort to jumpshots. This can only be a good thing. I expect Tys to put up 13/16rebs with 3 blocks.

We know Hughes had the game of his life, as did Kwame. But Jamison and Arenas were well underpar and we can't expect Gilbert especially to play so poorly. I anticipate him stepping it up to the tune of 25-30pts but Jamison (10-12pts) will probably be kept in check by Noc again. And neither will shoot a high percentage IMO. Hughes will play OK for approx 18-20pts but won't light it up like he did in game 1.


Ben and Kirk will probably share the high scorer mantle this time with approx 20-25pts each. We rebounded well last game and did'nt turn the ball over too much but we really let ourselves down at the line. 61% is frankly not good enough. We must improve their, especially in clutch situations. Did'nt we miss like 5 or 6 in a row at one point in the 4th?

So the game's key player will be Tyson IMO. We need a big game from him. So my prediction is: 

Bulls 101
Wiz 93


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Stern pregame interview


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

I am SO pumped. Normally I have a class from 6-9 on Wednesday nights in Lincoln Park, but as I was walking to my class, I say my professor and begged him to let us go early for the game. When we got into class, the professor said "Well I think it's necessary to take this quiz tonight, but after that you are all free to go to watch the basketball game"

I finished my quiz in 5 minutes


----------



## Wynn

How annoying is this NBATV crap? Does anybody even get it? How can I have digital cable with NBALP and not be able to see this friggin' game?

AHGAHGhgahGHGAhgahgahgaHAGHGAHGAHGHahghaghAHGH


----------



## GB

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Here are notes from the pre-game show:

Hinrich: Jamisons birthday comment bugged us. We felt disrespected, but we can't worry about what others feel. We have a job to do and we'll just go out and do it.

Wiz Announcer: I thought the birthday comment was in poor taste. More than that, I don't think this is the kind of team you want to treat that way.

Skiles: The way I see it is that the key for us is ball control. If they are having a good night on the offensive glass AND we're turning the ball over, we're in trouble. Thats my worry.


----------



## Ragingbull33

wtf, what channel is the game on. i have league pass but its blank.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

wow comcast is missing the starting lineups. ok here we go.

loud cheers for andres.


----------



## spongyfungy

nbatv


----------



## greekbullsfan

boos for the wizards!!!!!!!!!!!i love it!!!!!!!!!the crowd rocks again tonight :banana: :banana:


----------



## ChiBron

Noce got the biggest cheers. They went nuts!


----------



## lister333

enough with this washington punks, they are mumbling things towards to us since the cheap foul on hinrich by hughes...


----------



## Coatesvillain

Oh man, who decided to have Mad Dog do Color Commentating?


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hughes with a layup in transition of a turnover. 0-2 Wash.

Jeffries with a dish to Jamison on the break. 0-4 Wash.

Hinrich on the weave to Davis for the long jumper. 2-4 Chi.

Good long shot by davis.


----------



## lister333

nice shot by ad, washington by 2


----------



## ChiBron

3 turnovers on our first 5 possessions :curse:


----------



## such sweet thunder

Foul on Davis. ug. More of yesterday.

Jamison on an uncontested runner. Way to easy. 2-6 Wiz.

Another turnover for Chicago as Hughes comes the other way. Draws a foul on Hinrich. Goes to the line for 2. Sinks both. 2-8 Wiz.


----------



## qwerty

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Three very quick turnovers for the bulls, three minutes have not even been played yet.


----------



## bullet

Slow start for us. Jamison coming out strong...


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hinrich to Noc. Misses a long 3. 

Jeffries with a wild spin move. No good.

Harrington misses a corner jumper. But davis grabs the board.

Noc Drives and draws the foul; non-shooting.

Hinrich to Duhon for 3. Rims out. Board Haywood.

I hate fred Carter. 

Hughes misses a long 2. Lose ball foul on Jeffries; his second.

Arenas hits a shot. 2-10 Wash. 

Bulls timeout.


----------



## lister333

shooting low...


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Lookin ugly thus far.


----------



## ChiBron

Y is Othella on the left side of the floor? He needs to post up on the right.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

10-2 early. Skiles calls timeout. Sluggish as usual. Wizards are going for the banks off the glass and they are the one playing smart controlled basketball.


----------



## bullet

I prefer Jefferies playing on Kwame/Thomas or even Ruffin , too bad he's with 2 pf's.


----------



## lister333

time to bring gordon!!!


----------



## The Krakken

Bulls look lethargic. Playing like they don't have to try to win. If they keep playing with no energy, they'll get embarassed at home.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Ragingbull33 said:


> wtf, what channel is the game on. i have league pass but its blank.



Its on NBA TV. They switched off my NBATV when the season ended so I had to call and get it reconnected.


----------



## ChiBron

We're a horrendous inbounding team. 

Y is Duhon inbounding the ball?


----------



## bullet

we started with 1-7 :sigh:


----------



## lister333

four turnovers already


----------



## qwerty

Gordon and chandler in.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

DUhon called for 5 seconds as he fails to get the ball in. 

Washington pushes the ball inside and Haywood finishes hard at the rim. 12-2 Wash.

I still hate fred carter.

Duhon misses a layup.

Rebound by Hughes with the long outlet to Arenas. Fouled hard as he goes for the layup.

Bulls look bad, but Ty and Gordon just came off the bench.


----------



## lister333

dammm worse start possible...


----------



## ChiBron

This is a nightmare start.

Skiles puts Ben and TC in.

Our two big men(AD&O) haven't played well in a loooong time.

14-2 Wizards


----------



## bullet

down 12 and the game hardly started...


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Arenas makes 2 and Wash goes up 14-2 on a 10/0 run.

Noc misses form the corner. 

Duhon feeds Noc on the inside; picks up a foul on Haywood. His second, subs out! Noc hits both. 4-14 Wash.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Jamison drives around Tyson but misses the layup.

Gordon misses a jumper on the other end.

Gilbert hits -- he's gong to have a game tonight.

Gordon scores fof a back door cut. 6-17 Wash.


----------



## El Chapu

Keep it close, boys!! 

2 PFs on Kirk :curse: 

Time for Gordon to do his thing.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Pargo in the game !!!!

Davis hits 1 at the line. 6-17 was.

Hughes burys a jumper. 6-19.


----------



## lister333

transition killing us big time...


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Washington with another 2 in transition. 21-8.

Davis on the other end and 1. Misses the extra ft. 10-12.


----------



## bullet

AD the only one playing for us so far


----------



## GB

I think we have a chance...the Wiz aren't even playing hard


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

3:22 left in the quarter. 21-10 wsh coming off the timeout.

Arenas with another long jumper. 10-23 Wsh.

Pargo in transition, to Gordon on the cut. Ball slapped away but he is fouled. Hits both at the line. 12-23 wsh.


----------



## shagmopdog

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Washington will lose because of the foul trouble they are in


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



shagmopdog said:


> Washington will lose because of the foul trouble they are in


Gordon is in foul trouble now.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Pargo draws an offensive on Jamison. 

Gordon with the quick pop for 2. 14-23 wsh.

Hughes fouled by Gordon on a jump shot. Ug never foul a jump shooter.

Hits both fts. 14-25 wiz. 1:32 left.

Pargo throws the ball away. . . ug.

Arenas misses a long 2 but Washington grabs the board. Misses another 3.

Ty fouled and goes to the lline for 2. Hits both; 16-25 wiz.


----------



## shagmopdog

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Shanghai Kid said:


> Gordon is in foul trouble now.


everyone on washington will be in big time fould trouble by the end of the third if they dont stop fouling


----------



## bullet

Hope Pargo gets boiling hot in this one - we have no offense...


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Pargo for 3; you can't stop him, you can only hope to contain him. 27-19 wiz.

Ty grabs a board. Pargo misses a heatcheck 3. 

Arenas hits 2. 29-19 wiz at the end of 1.


----------



## shagmopdog

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

We Need The Power Of The Reiner!


----------



## ChiBron

Very lucky to be only down 10. They missed a bunch of wide open 3s.

I can't imagine us playing any worse then we just played in the 1st qtr. Gotta start hitting shots....bottom line.


----------



## Future

We are lookin very lackadaisical.... geez... what the hell happened to the team. There is no fire.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Not too bad, only shooting 26% to .C.'s 44% and we are only down 10? I can live with that. 

We have done a good job of turning Arenas into a shooter and not a passer, 7 FGA and only 1 assist so far.


----------



## lister333

end of period wiz by 10


----------



## bullet

6 TO's in the 1st Q. I think we had 9 all of the 1st game.

Down 10 ain't so bad the way we played , we're even lucky , but have to wakeup quickly.

Arenas with 13


----------



## lister333

stop arenas...


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Pargo at the top of the key. In to Harringotn in the paint. Travels. Ug.

Arenas with a turnaround jumper. 32-19 wsh.

Griffin knocks down a bucket. 32-21 wsh.

Chicago 6 of 20 shooting.

Etan Thomas draws a foul on Ty; his first. Hits 2 of 2 at the line. 34-21 wsh.

Griffin with another short runner in the paint. He can't be stopped. Or. . . he can. 

34-23 wsh.

Noce draws the offensive foul on Kwame!


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

PARGO IS HOT!! Wow.... thank goodness for him!


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Pargo freezes Dixon and hits. 34-25 wsh.

Pargo again for 3. Unstopable. Crowd rises to their feet. 34-28; as the wiz call a timeout.


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by pargo


----------



## greekbullsfan

pargo on fire!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## bullet

Jennero brought us back to 6!


----------



## Wynn

Happy BIRTHday dear Paaaaaaaargooooo.......


----------



## qwerty

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Future said:


> PARGO IS HOT!! Wow.... thank goodness for him!


Griffin has also played well out there. Has four points i believe along with good defense.


----------



## The Future7

Pargo really came to play tonight


----------



## bullsville

bullet said:


> Hope Pargo gets boiling hot in this one - we have no offense...


Ask, and ye shall receive. Good call.

And how about the offense from Griff? Those 2 shots he hit enabled Pargo to pull us back in the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

You know what Pargo is playing for:










the love of the game.


----------



## El Chapu

Wynn said:


> Happy BIRTHday dear Paaaaaaaargooooo.......


 :laugh:


----------



## bullet

We can't let Wizards control the boards , they lead 15-12.


----------



## darlets

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

I tried to resist the urge to check the score whilst I have a deadline at work. Didn't do to well. Oh well, I'm here now. GO BULLS.


----------



## bullet

Offensive on Arenas - he's getting frustrated


----------



## qwerty

Technical on hughes, pike going to the line for three.


----------



## lister333

tech foul on larry punk hughes


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Arenas tries to answer with a 3. no good. out of bounds, last touched by chicago. 

Fred Carter annoys. 35-28 wsh.

Noc with a long 2; miss. But ty on the emphatic finish. 35-30 wsh.

Arenas misses an open 3.

Washington goes cold as neither team scores on a couple attempts.

T on Hughes as Piatkowski goes to the line for 2. Pike hits all 3 to pull the Bulls within 2. 35-33 wsh.


----------



## Wynn

"one and done, the Wizards are" says Yoda Funk. I really like him on the radio, but MAN I wish I was able to watch this. NBA TV sucks!


----------



## bullet

Technical foul on Hughes we're back down by 2!


----------



## Future

WOW! Who would've thought this group on the floor would bring us back in the game!!


----------



## lister333

we are back!!!!!!!!!! game tierd nice dunk by noci


----------



## bullet

Our guys never stop to surprise me!

In your face by Chapu!


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Noc with a brakeaway dunk as the crowd swells in approval. 35-35 Tie game!

Timeout Washington.


----------



## qwerty

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Haha griffin off the glass. Tied 37-37.

Another offensive foul on arenas.


----------



## mizenkay

happy birthday nocioni sign in the crowd!!


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## lister333

Jamison playing dirty


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Jamison hits a long 2 to quiet the crowd.

Arenas shoves NOc and gets called for the offensvie. 

Hughes steals the ball and hits a layup on the break.

Chandler gets called for an offensive and the crowd boos. 39-37 wsh.

Jamison hits. 41-37 wiz. 

Polish prince gets swatted by Etan Thomas. But, Arenas turns the ball over. 

Timout on the floor.


----------



## ChiBron

OK, our bench has more then done their job.....time to at least put Kirk back in.


----------



## bullsville

Well, it's nice to see the officials are doing their part to keep the Whiz in the game.

Pargo was standing there waiting for Hughes, I don't see how you can not call that. As Bill Walton would say "hoooooorrrrible".

Oh well, I guess the officials have to keep it close or the casual fan would turn the game off. 

At least from what I've seen so far, there is no way we lose this game.


----------



## The Future7

The Bulls bench has really stepped up.I hope it carries on to the starters.


----------



## bullet

OT: SA schooling Nugz by 31 at the half!!!


----------



## Killuminati

Ugh I wished the channel up here that is showing Den-SA would switch to this game. Unfortunately it probably won't happen even if Denver gets mauled by 40.... which is a realisitic possibility the way the Spurs are rolling.


----------



## qwerty

Hinrich finally coming in. He only has five minutes in the game so far.


----------



## bullet

Grif with 6 pts 3 asts - whats his season high?? :biggrin:


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Griffin drives tothe whole; blocked.

San Antonio is crushing Denver 63-32. 

Wiz don't capitalize.

Duhon forced out of bounds by Thomas; Bulls retain the ball.

Noc gets the inbounds pass and the crowd yells for a 3. knocked out of bounds iwth 1 on the clock. 

Hinrich misses the runner on the inbounds, no good. Washington the other way.

Jamison a 3. 44-37 wsh.


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeee by pike


----------



## bullsville

HOW can you call that foul on Nocioni? Oh well.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Noch for 3. 

Happy Birthday to you.

Noc called for the foul on a block. Crowd boos without mercy on the replay. Wsh 46-40.

Noc grabs a Duhon feed in the paint. Bucket and 1. Misses the ft. 42-46 wsh.

Jamison misses a spin. Thomas the round. Travelling!


----------



## qwerty

How about the bulls fans don't say nocioni while he is shooting a free throw?


----------



## bullet

Thats good - 3rd PF on Hughes


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hinrich runner in the paint. Initiates contact and draws the foul on Hughes. Sinks 2-2, 46-44 wsh. 

Arenas manufactures a layup in the paint. 48-44 wsh.

Hinrich back for the long deuce. 48-46 wsh.

Noc frustrates Jamison in the post, as an inbounds pass goes out of bounds.

Time out on the floor.


----------



## bullsville

You messed with Nocioni?

"No huegas con fuego"


----------



## lister333

bring gordon in!!!!


----------



## bullet

At least Kirk woke up!


----------



## bullet

bullet said:


> At least Kirk woke up!


woke up bigtime with quick 9 pts!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

how many of you guys thought he would dunk it?


----------



## The Future7

I like how Hinrich has found his shot.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



bullet said:


> At least Kirk woke up!


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :banana:


----------



## qwerty

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



spongyfungy said:


> how many of you guys thought he would dunk it?



I did.

Davis was measuring that shot up.

Traveling bulls ball.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Wow!

Great comeback.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hinrich brings the ball up the court. 

Hinrich with a long step back jumper. Called a 3 but his foot was on the line. 

Hinrich with a steal and the breakaway layup. Bulls up 51-48 for the first time tonight. 

Reach in foul Hinrich. His 3rd, ug. Kwame to the line. Misses both. 

Pike to Pargo. Swings to Davis. Loooooooong jumper. Bulls 53-48.

Arenas called for travelling; quesitonable call. Home cooking is good. 

Foul on Etan Thomas as Davis goes to the line. Hits both fts. 55-48 Bulls with :43 left in the half.


----------



## ChiBron

This is an unbelievable turnaround.

Our bench is GOD.


----------



## LuCane

I really appreciate you guys giving us the updates, with the score updates...down here in Miami there is NOWHERE to get the game, especially since my DirectTV is no more.

THANK YOU.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Duhon to Harrington inthe paint. Hook in.

Dixon calmly hits a deuce to answer. Teams go the locker rooms; Bulls 57-50.


----------



## Future

Wow, great defensive effort in the 2nd quarter! Lets keep this up the rest of the game!!


----------



## lister333

end of period bulls by 7!!!! what a comeback!!!!


----------



## bullet

2nd Q 38-21 Bulls!


----------



## Snuffleupagus

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

57-50 at the half.

Yeah Wizards, **** you *****es! Get your **** together.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



LuCane said:


> I really appreciate you guys giving us the updates, with the score updates...down here in Miami there is NOWHERE to get the game, especially since my DirectTV is no more.
> 
> THANK YOU.


Well, i´ll have to say thanks too, since here in Colombia is nowhere to get the game, so i follow the bulls by this forum.THANKS!!


----------



## bullsville

How about the veteran whipping boys of this board, Griff and Pike?

Pike 14 min, 6 points, 3 rebounds
Griff 10 min, 6 points, 3 assists

These guys were HUGE, way beyond HUGE in the first half.

Thanks, Isiah- if not for you giving us Deke, we wouldn't have either one of these "scrubs".

Or are they "garbage"? 

I think I'm confused...


----------



## bullet

Arenas started off strong and got frustrated - has 4 TO's.

We can't let Wizards outrebound us 25-19!!


----------



## X-JAY

You guys must win by at least 4 points and the total score should be at least 196 points! I made a bet!


----------



## bullsville

Our bench has 30 of our 57 points... and two of them are starting due to injury!

Dammit Pax!

And thanks again, Isiah. How did that trade work out for the Knicks?


----------



## GB

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



bullsville said:


> And thanks again, Isiah. How did that trade work out for the Knicks?


Jamal=Hughes

He's just waiting for his Jamison and his Arenas.


----------



## bullsville

Arenas 11 FGA, 2 ast

If we can keep that 5.5/1 ratio going, we'll blow them out.


----------



## The Krakken

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



GB said:


> Jamal=Hughes
> 
> He's just waiting for his Jamison and his Arenas.


He has his Arenas.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



GB said:


> Jamal=Hughes
> 
> He's just waiting for his Jamison and his Arenas.


LOL, I thought Marbury was his Arenas?

And I think Kurt Thomas put up numbers very similar to Jamison?


----------



## Wynn

Go BULL!!!!


----------



## darlets

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

We put our transistion D under alot of pressure when we don't make shots. When we make some shots they have to go against our half court D.

We need to keep it closer on the boards as well.

57 points and the highest scorer has 10 points.


----------



## johnston797

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



GB said:


> Jamal=Hughes
> 
> He's just waiting for his Jamison and his Arenas.


Hughes is head and shoulders above JC in m book.


----------



## GB

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



johnston797 said:


> Hughes is head and shoulders above JC in m book.


Has Hughes ever scored 50?

Honest question.

Remember Jordan and the Wiz wanted Jamal. It's not too far-fetched to think we could have been playing against JC/Arenas/Jamison tonight.


----------



## Killuminati

Heh good 2nd Q comeback by the Bulls. Not totally unexpected though especially after the stuff we've seen from these guys all year long. :wink: Buckle down the defense in the 2nd half and we have a very good chance of winning this game.

Go Bulls!


----------



## GB

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Colombian BULL Fan said:


> Well, i´ll have to say thanks too, since here in Colombia is nowhere to get the game, so i follow the bulls by this forum.THANKS!!


Bienvenido!!

Un amigo de los toros es un amigo mio...


----------



## Future

Wow, I don't think AD should have been able to slide at the baseline to begin the quarter? I thought you are only allowed to move if the opponent scores. Am I wrong?


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Duhon to Hinrich off the screen from Davis. Sinks the long 2. 59-50 Bulls.

Arenas throws up a 3 to beat the buzzer; no good.

Bulls turn the ball over. Hughes misses in transition. 

Hinrich to Noc. Drives to the top of the key and hits a jumper. 61-50 bull.


----------



## bullet

Nice start in the 3rd.

61-52 Bulls


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



GB said:


> Bienvenido!!
> 
> Un amigo de los toros es un amigo mio...


Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hinrich is being really freakin careless with the ball! Jesus!

but at least he is makin shots... but he has to make smarter passes.


----------



## lister333

litle slump now...


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Harrington misses a long 2. Loose ball foul on Jeffries. 

Hughes with the steal and dunk coming the oterh way. 61-52 Bulls.

Hinrich to Noc. Cutting to the hoop blocked. Scrum ensues. last touched by wiz out of bounds. 

Harrington hits a layup but the shot clock buzzer sounds. 

Jamison hits a corner 3 and the wiz are making a mini run. 

Duhon misses open 3.

Jeffries with a hoop in the paint. and 1. hits the ft. Bulls 61-58.


----------



## bullet

8-0 run by Wizards


----------



## qwerty

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Getting very sloppy again, i am not sure if i like to see hinrich in there with four fouls while it is so early in the third. He does have it going on though.


----------



## ChiBron

We blow this team out if we could just take care of the ball. That's basically what they're living on.


----------



## bullet

Othella ain't himself tonight. Bring on Funderburke!

65-58 Bulls


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hinirch with a long jumper. 63-58 Bulls.

Blocking foul on Harrington trying to draw the offensive.

Davis scores off the semi break. 65-58.


Confirmation: Hinrich has four fouls, right ? ? ? Why is he on the court?


----------



## lister333

got go inside, put their bigs in foul trouble.


----------



## ChiBron

This crowd is a little lame. They cheer a little when we make a good play....and that's it. It doesn't really last that long. The atmosphere in game 1 was much better.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



such sweet thunder said:


> Hinirch with a long jumper. 63-58 Bulls.
> 
> Blocking foul on Harrington trying to draw the offensive.
> 
> Davis scores off the semi break. 65-58.
> 
> 
> Confirmation: Hinrich has four fouls, right ? ? ? Why is he on the court?


yes,kirk has 4


----------



## Wynn

SPMJ said:


> We blow this team out if we could just take care of the ball. That's basically what they're living on.


Given that we lead the league in turn-overs, and have the best record in the league since 2005, I'd guess we'd blow out a lot of teams if we could just take care of the ball.


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

I'd just as soon leave Hinrich in while he's hot. I think Pargo can pick up the slack if shyte hits the fan.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Noc with a steal. Davis inside for a dunk. Hughes with another turnover. 67-58 Chi.

Chants of defense but Jamison attacks the hoop for an answer. 67-60 Bulls.

Harrington to a corner Noc. Open J goes down. 69-60 Chi.

Bad shot by Washington and Bulls get the ball back.

Duhon cuts to Davis to Harrington. Left hand push form his money spot goes. 21-60 Bulls.

Arenas answers with a quick dunk. 71-62.


----------



## The Future7

I am loving how the Bulls have been playing. A lot of Heart.


----------



## ChiBron

Othella finally making some shots now.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Oh no chapu sits. hell to break out.

Jeffiries misses both at the line. Davis grabs the tough board. 71-62 Bulls.

Duhon passes in the corner to Gordon. Circulated to Harrington in the paint. Short jumper. bottom of the net. Bulls 73-62.


----------



## qwerty

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



bullet said:


> Othella ain't himself tonight. Bring on Funderburke!
> 
> 65-58 Bulls


Othella proving you wrong thankfully.


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

I love how TNT has shown about 10 seconds combined highlights of this game so far during the Spurs-Nuggets blowout.


----------



## johnston797

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



GB said:


> Has Hughes ever scored 50?
> 
> Honest question.
> 
> Remember Jordan and the Wiz wanted Jamal. It's not too far-fetched to think we could have been playing against JC/Arenas/Jamison tonight.


Arenas did score 44. Not sure that one game scoring high is much of an indication of anything.

MJ wanted to give up a second round pick for JC. He as willing to give up cash money for Hughes.


----------



## bullet

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



qwerty said:


> Othella proving you wrong thankfully.


I hoped thats what would happen :biggrin:


----------



## johnston797

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> I love how TNT has shown about 10 seconds combined highlights of this game so far during the Spurs-Nuggets blowout.


I'm really happy to see David Stern's mug.


----------



## lister333

Pretty much in our hands this games, wizards playing sloppy


----------



## bullsville

Looking good, as long as Ben hits SOMETHING in the 4th we should be OK.

And Tyson will be fresh and only 2 fouls for the 4th quarter, that will be HUGE.


----------



## ChiBron

It seems like they're already panicking and jacking up all kinds of bad shots.


----------



## bullet

It's a team Birthday tonight


----------



## lister333

adrian griffin having a nice game!!


----------



## bullet

Grif is fighting!!!

Jumpball and then takes the charge from Hughes (4th on LH)

77-66 Bulls


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



SPMJ said:


> It seems like they're already panicking and jacking up all kinds of bad shots.


They have Arenas after all.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Ben Gordon with a rediculous bank off the glass. wow. 75-64 Bulls. 

Griffin to Harrington. Quick shot to beat the clock. Misses but Griffin grabs the rebound. Tied up for the jump ball. 

Wiz control. Hughes barrels into the lane offensive foul drawn by Griffin. 
75 - 64 Chi. 

Harrington spins off glass. 77 - 64 Bulls.


----------



## qwerty

Griffin has been huge for us tonight in my opinion anyway.

Othella for another two. 77-64.


----------



## Wynn

qwerty said:


> Griffin has been huge for us tonight in my opinion anyway.
> 
> Othella for another two. 77-64.


I agree. Griff is MVP so far tonight.


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

We still have the 4th quarter to play. I think we may blow them out by 20+.


----------



## qwerty

Omfg, gordon's shot, if you want to call it that.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

unbelievable.......wow ben. wow.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Ben!!
??


----------



## lister333

end of period bulls by 11...


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hot damn, Ben!


----------



## bullet

81-70 Bulls end of 3rd


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Duhon with a quick layup, running off the ball. 79-67.

Arenas comes back with a quick 3. 81-70. Bulls.

Gordon loses the handle on the ball, and it floats through the bucket. shooters touch. 81-70.

Arenas misses another 3. Gordon clear out. Duhon left open for a 3. No good. Bulls fight for the put-back to no avail. Teams go to the forth; 81-70 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

looks like someone has to change their sig. Krakken.


----------



## bullsville

You think now the Whiz will start believing that if you don't play defense, you don't win in the playoffs?

The coach knows it, too bad the players haven't figured it out.

Well, good for us, of course. :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron

Ben :laugh:

And a great crowd isn't one that just cheers for a couple of seconds after a basket and one that just cheers at the end of qtrs.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

It just feels right tonight, eh? Too many guys are stepping up at the right time for the Wiz to focus in on anyone.


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



spongyfungy said:


> looks like someone has to change their sig.


????????????


----------



## bullsville

Arenas after 3 quarters has 16 FGA and 3 assists, nice job keeping the ratio up there Mrs Arenas.


----------



## adarsh1

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

good job guys u got the series won. I hope you sweep us so we can get that incompetent ****ing loser Eddie Jordan outta there


----------



## lister333

janero pargo has stepped up real nice too...we were in slump shooting in the first quarter.we changed when he came in.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

i just had to get on quick and say OMG!!!! to Ben's shot lol that's my guy


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

spongy, are you gonna have video highlights of this game? My TV is messed up and it's cutting in and out. Missed parts of the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## qwerty

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Griffin with the rebound on the ground turns into a transition two for the red hot hinrich.

Gordon with a lay-up.


----------



## darlets

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Seriously, can you imagine the other teams scouting report on our offence.

"Guard everyone."

Not saying we have great scorers but we have enough above average ones.


Don't let up for the last guys. Go BUlls


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Chicago shooting 50% from the floor. Dixon misses a long 2. Griffin from the floor rebounds the ball. Hinrich with the long pull up 2. 83-70 Bulls.

Jamison to a corner Arenas. Misses a 3. Gordon runs the other way in transition. Fakes the pass. Keeps it himself and the Bulls gos up 15, 85-70.

Time out Washington.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hello, Mr Blowout!!!!


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Blowout city.


----------



## lister333

run run run...85 x 70......lets melt down those puks...hapy birthday who???????


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Scottie : I've never seen Hinrich so focused.

Griffin was on the ground for the rebound!

Ben just faked out Dixon bad...


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



adarsh1 said:


> good job guys u got the series won. I hope you sweep us so we can get that incompetent ****ing loser Eddie Jordan outta there



Man, now that's rough- yall haven't even seen your home stadium yet


----------



## bullsville

lister333 said:


> janero pargo has stepped up real nice too...we were in slump shooting in the first quarter.we changed when he came in.


Yeah, he was absolutely huge in the first half, he and Griff and Pike kept us from getting blown out early.

Let's just list the guys who *haven't* contributed, it will be a much smaller list! :biggrin:


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by hinrich!!!


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

WOW! Kirk is playin like Ben Gordon! I've never seen him on such a hot shooting streak.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hinrich is UNCONSCIOUS !!! OMG.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

whoa its raining threees


----------



## italianBBlover

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

+20

:rotf:


----------



## jnrjr79

Wooooo Hooooo baby!!! Kirk!!!!

Oh m an, this is fun to see.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Dixon burys a 3. 85-73. 

Hinrich to griffin. Misses the open jumper. Ty grabs the board. Out to Hinrich. Sinks an open 3. 

Anouncers: "Hinrich was out on the court shooting jumpers two hours before game time."

Hinrich beats hughes of the basket for the layup. 90-73 Bulls.

Hinrich with 20.

Dixon blocked driving into the paint.

Hinrich another 3!!!!!!! 93-73. 

Time out Washington


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by hinrich!!!!!!!!!!my god...thats the answer!!!!!!!!what game for us!!!


----------



## Marcus13

Kirk-ben-tyson>>>>>>>>>>>>washington


----------



## LoyalBull

Happy Birthday Kirk!


----------



## bullet

Kirk is going Nuts - I think all his 23 pts are in the 2nd half.

93-73 Bulls


----------



## greekbullsfan

Inappropriate. Please do better!


----------



## bullsville

It's just sooooooooo freaking pretty, and well worth the 6 years.

Am I high, or do we play nothing but rookies and "garbage" vets?

Or am I really high, are we missing our leading scorer?


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Happy Birthday CHICAGO BULLS!!!

Cake for everyone.


----------



## greekbullsfan

LoyalBull said:


> Happy Birthday Kirk!



happy birthday who???????


----------



## GB

Well, we have our answer to that eternal "Hinrich" question.


----------



## mizenkay

happy birthday to THE CAPTAIN!!!!

wiz all helter skelter!!

30 point turnaround! 


:rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Kirk is a monster!


----------



## lister333

yeahh they are going to say its kirk´s birthday probably ....


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



GB said:


> Well, we have our answer to that eternal "Hinrich" question.


Exactly.

PLAYOFFS.


----------



## hoops

Kirk 9/11 fg. :clap: :clap: :clap: 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

B Gizzle for Thrizzle, HOLLA-

TWO!?

Damnit! Whatchu mean two!?


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



hoops said:


> Kirk 9/11 fg. :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


****in a right, thatta boy Kirk.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Arenas with a bucket. 93-75 Bull.

Gordon off the in bounds. Two man game with chandler. Sinks a stone cold jumper. 
95-75 Bull.

Hughes with a bucked going high off glass. 95-77 Bull. 

Hinrich misses a layup, but Griffin comes down with another Bulls offensive rebound. Noc drives -- no good on the layup.

Arenas misses a 3 coming the other way. But Dixon saves the ball of Hinrich. 

Brown fouled on a wing jumper; goes to the line for 2. Hits 2 of 2. 95-79 bull.


----------



## lister333

Put reiner and funderbuke in...lets put everybody on the scoreboard.


----------



## KwaZulu

If anyone looked at Kirk's performance over time, including the intangibles he brings, why would they doubt? :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Wynn

I'd like to thank NBA TV for the fact that I don't get to watch this game with all of the other Bull fans.


AHGAHgahagagHGAHGAHgahgagahGHAGHGAHGA!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Duhon misses long jumper. 

Hughes the other way to Jamison. Misses a j.

Noc misses a wild layup. Jamison knocks him and the ball out of bounds.

Hughes with a steal. Dixon misses a 3. 

Skiles calls a preemptive timeout 85-79 bull.


----------



## Marcus13

Skiles is angry--

Thats a good coach though, we shouldnt be slacking...


----------



## bullsville

Jamison with the little elbow into Nocioni?

Stupid, stupid move, 'Tawn.

Not as stupid as that name, but...


----------



## ChiBron

Wizards just aren't a very bright team.

We need to go back to running everything through Kirk and Ben.


----------



## truebluefan

I had school this evening so I have missed most of the game. Bulls putting to the Wizards! Wow. Go Bulls!


----------



## MGoBlue4

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Did anyone else see Jamison just pull down Nocioni? And they are calling the Bulls a dirty team? Are you kidding me?


----------



## bullsville

I'm taping the game for anyone who cares...


----------



## Marcus13

Wynn said:


> I'd like to thank NBA TV for the fact that I don't get to watch this game with all of the other Bull fans.
> 
> 
> AHGAHgahagagHGAHGAHgahgagahGHAGHGAHGA!!!



You dont get Comcast either?


----------



## KwaZulu

Wow, Duhon with 7 RBs so far :cheers:


----------



## lister333

Got to keep the pace...no retreat now.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



truebluefan said:


> I had school this evening so I have missed most of the game. Bulls putting to the Wizards! Wow. Go Bulls!


Whats up TBF, yea you missed the first quarter, it was atrocious, we shot 26% and we were down 10 after one.


----------



## greekbullsfan

bullsville said:


> I'm taping the game for anyone who cares...



i do :biggrin:


----------



## Future

The refs are trying to bring Washington back in the game... where are our calls?


----------



## lister333

Quote:
Originally Posted by bullsville 
I'm taping the game for anyone who cares... 

me too


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



SPMJ said:


> Wizards just aren't a very bright team.


Well, they do have Arenas.


----------



## Marcus13

Our Offense Has Collapsed!


----------



## bullet

Gotta becareful only 11 pt game


----------



## BG7

I guess its Kirk's birthday tonight.....


----------



## madcows_playing_point

Wynn said:


> I'd like to thank NBA TV for the fact that I don't get to watch this game with all of the other Bull fans.
> 
> 
> AHGAHgahagagHGAHGAHgahgagahGHAGHGAHGA!!!


I'll drink to that...and it's really annoying because today is my day off and I work second shift, so the one day of the week I'm home and I can't watch the damn game.

Thanks for the updates to all who supply them.


----------



## lister333

mini run by arenas bulls by 11


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Kirk is still on, 25 now and at the line.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Let's not let them back in this guys..


----------



## Grande_de_muzza

Hello i´m new here, but i read the forum for a four months ago congratulations for the victory
sorry my english is horrible is horrible I wait to improve


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

25 for Kirk. another steal. Hinrich drives. Arenas fouls him.


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Kirk answers. 26 for Mr. Expendable.


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk's just been unconscious since returning late 2nd qtr.


----------



## Future

Hinrich needs to keep lookin for his shot. He was tryin to give it to his teammates and that is why Washington made a comeback. A hinrich jumper and 1 out of 2 FTs brings it back to a 98-84 game.


----------



## Marcus13

Wait a minute--

Our offense is failing-so you take out our best offensive player who's shooting about 50% from the field? Skiles is crazy sometimes...


----------



## bullet

Kirk with 26 10-13


----------



## greekbullsfan

happy birthday kirk


----------



## KwaZulu

Good thing we're going to trade Kirk and improve our team :clown:


----------



## spongyfungy

welcome to the site! Don't hesitate to post but post whenever you want to.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



bullsville said:


> I'm taping the game for anyone who cares...


I do, i cannot see it here in my country...


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Haywood's a punk.... I hope he chokes on a sandwich.


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



spongyfungy said:


> 25 for Kirk. another steal. Hinrich drives. Arenas fouls him.



Hinrich getting to the foul line?


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Grande_de_muzza said:


> Hello i´m new here, but i read the forum for a four months ago congratulations for the victory
> sorry my english is horrible is horrible I wait to improve


Hey, your English isn't that bad. I understand you.


----------



## spongyfungy

Hinrich another three. WOW.


----------



## ChiBron

Hinrich OWNS the Wizards


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hinrich again!!


----------



## Marcus13

Grande_de_muzza said:


> Hello i´m new here, but i read the forum for a four months ago congratulations for the victory
> sorry my english is horrible is horrible I wait to improve



Welcome to the boards! Your english seems ok!

What does your name mean?


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk


----------



## qwerty

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hinrich's efficiency ratings is like a million.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Washington making a push. Haywood and 1 in the paint. Tirms the lead 98-87 Bulls. 

Hinrich with another 3. "Juan Dixon is going to have nightmares." 29 for Hinrich. Bulls 101-87. 

Call on TC as he fouls out .


----------



## bullet

bullet said:


> Kirk with 26 10-13


Make it 29

Tyson fould out

101-89 Bulls 4:07 to go


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Bulls fans need another chant. Americans are so not creative.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



qwerty said:


> Hinrich's efficiency ratings is like a million.


Great post.



:banana:


----------



## Future

Tyson's fouled out? Why didn't Kerr and Dore mention it... geez.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hughes attacks the hoop and gets fouled by Davis. 

Hughes hits both at the line. 10 point game. 101-91 bull.

Duhon the other way. Touch fall on Arenas. 5 for him. Wiz over the limit -- Duhon hits both fts. Bulls 103-91.


----------



## bullet

5th on Arenas

Du makes the 2 ft's


----------



## southpark

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Colombian BULL Fan said:


> I do, i cannot see it here in my country...


i cannot see it either...bullsville will u post it online or give it to spongyfungy to post?


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Arenas did a good job freeing himself and getting a three.
Pike with a lazy pass.
Haywood and AD lol.


----------



## Future

Haywood's a dirty punk... man, he needs to be jacked up.


----------



## El Chapu

Grande_de_muzza said:


> Hello i´m new here, but i read the forum for a four months ago congratulations for the victory
> sorry my english is horrible is horrible I wait to improve


Bueno el nick. Bienvenido.

:banana:


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Arenas with a long 3. 103-94.

Haywood and Davis tie up. Davis gives him a look like, "don't make me slap you." 

Haywood is called for grabbing Davis. He goes to the line. Hits 2-2; Bulls 105-94.


----------



## bullsville

LMFAO at Brenda...

It's a jump ball, not a slap fight, Mrs Hayward or Haywood or whatever.


----------



## bullet

105-94 Bulls 2:47 left


----------



## ChiBron

8 point game :curse:


----------



## Killuminati

Damn Wiz are making it close here! :curse:


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



qwerty said:


> Hinrich's efficiency ratings is like a million.


158.3 :biggrin:


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Areanas hits the shot and 1. Misses the critical ft. 105-96 bull by 9.

Davis drives to the hoop of the p + r. fouled by haywood. Davis hits both. 107-96 Chi.

2:20 left.


----------



## spongyfungy

Future said:


> Haywood's a dirty punk... man, he needs to be jacked up.


 He just doesn't like AD...and tyson. AD will see that replay of Haywood shoving him in the back....and bam. payback.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Wiz with a quick bucket. 107-98 Wiz.

Duhon loses his footing. Calls timeout. 1:52 left Bulls by 9.


----------



## El Chapu

Marcus13 said:


> Welcome to the boards! Your english seems ok!
> 
> What does your name mean?


His name means "Large cheese pizza". No kidding. :laugh:


----------



## lister333

whashington wizards=Gilbert arenas


----------



## ChiBron

We wanna make this one as tough as possible.

I don't think Wizards would've made this run if the crowd was more involved.


----------



## Future

We need Ben Gordon in there Skiles... dammit!


----------



## spongyfungy

The guards need to control the ball.. AD shouldn't be bringing the ball up.

Duhon blocked.....

OMG...a leaning three by Gilbert....let's control the game fellas.


----------



## Marcus13

I blame Skiles for this game being so close for benching Gordon


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow. Hinrich is unconscious.


----------



## Future

Man, Hinrich is savin our asses!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

Future said:


> We need Ben Gordon in there Skiles... dammit!


 Not when Hinrich is in...bam another 3. 32 points.


----------



## Wynn

Marcus13 said:


> You dont get Comcast either?


Ironically I do get comcast, but in Chattanooga. No Bull game.


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk.........


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

HINRICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!



.. I mean, he's expendable.


----------



## bullet

Kirk returns the 3 from Arenas

Kirk 32 pts AD 18


----------



## ChiBron

Hinrich bailed us out this entire qtr. Just an unbelievable game by him.

21 pts in the qtr for Kirk


----------



## jnrjr79

Marcus13 said:


> I blame Skiles for this game being so close for benching Gordon



I'm sure he won't be able to sleep tonight after winning the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Arenas hits a 3 to make it a 6 point game. 37 for Arenas.

Hinrich hits a 3 to answer. 110-101. 

Jump ball betwen Jeffries and Duhon. ug.

Controlled by the Bulls???

Hinrich fouled as the Wiz begin to play the clock. Goes to the line with the chance to match his career high of 34 points. Hits Both!

112-101 Bulls.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIRK!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

He has been clutch, and great in all aspects tonight.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hinrich has saved us this game.. no question about it.


----------



## southpark

lol commentor on radio just asked

"will wizards now say happy birthday to kirk"

guy next to him syas

"no they say happy birthday to me...it was my bday yesterday" 

LOL


----------



## Marcus13

MAN, **** SCOTT SKILES, If I was Ben Gordon I would sit out and demand to be traded (You see how these young guys (including our next generation) act.) I admit I'm being a little stupid here but yo for real, that's a serious slap in teh face to Ben Gordon, and I wouldn't blame him for being angry with Skiles about tonight.


----------



## bullet

Bulls 2-0!


Kirk with a great game with 34 pts

112-101 48 sec left


----------



## GB

Wow. Just wow.

Somebody give Pax a bonus.


----------



## KwaZulu

Kirk 12-15 FG; 5-6 FT. What a no good loser bum! :biggrin:


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Kirk is shootin 80 percent from the floor. WOW! I have never seen him with such a hot shooting stroke in my life!!


----------



## lister333

Just curious if any reporter will bring the happy birthday subject on the press conference tonight.


----------



## LuCane

Marcus,

They are about to win a playoff game. I'm pretty sure no one will care about individuality at this point.


----------



## Marcus13

jnrjr79 said:


> I'm sure he won't be able to sleep tonight after winning the game.



Actually, with Skiles mentaility, he probably won't be able to sleep, he'll be planning for Game 3


----------



## qwerty

Antawn wobbling.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Nocioni chant is going to start it again. Crazy block. 

steal by Hinrich.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Happy birthday Larry Hughes!
Wow.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Get That **** Out Of Here Mrs Hughes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet

3rd blk by Chapu


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hughes base line. Blocked by Noc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely embarassing.

Bulls playing keep away. Crowd rises to their feet. 

Duhon finally fouled by Hughes with :13.5 left on the clock. 

KH, Davis, and Noc with great hands as they leave the game.


----------



## Marcus13

LuCane said:


> Marcus,
> 
> They are about to win a playoff game. I'm pretty sure no one will care about individuality at this point.



Ben should. You should ALWAYS be out for number one. And Skiles was out to bench number one for no good reason, where if it wasn't for him your *** wouldn't even be in this place.


----------



## jnrjr79

Marcus13 said:


> Actually, with Skiles mentaility, he probably won't be able to sleep, he'll be planning for Game 3



True. :biggrin: 

But it won't be because he thinks he mishandled Gordon.


----------



## lister333

Huge block by Nocioni...........


----------



## Interloper

Damn, why didn't we trade Hinrich when we had the chance?

Fire Pax...


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

*2-0*

WOW!!!!!

Hinrich is player of the game... we are getting new players stepping up each game!!


----------



## Grande_de_muzza

El Chapu said:


> His name means "Large cheese pizza". No kidding. :laugh:


yes ! with "muzzarela" cheese 
A traditional way of asking for a pizza in a pizeria in Argentina :biggrin: 
Thanks to all for the regards


----------



## KwaZulu

Duhon 8 RBs, 7 Asts! :clap:


----------



## ChiBron

Noce with the exclamation point!

Fitting end.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

If Hughes got that 2 handed dunk off, that would have been a crazy facial but what a great block by Nocioni.

Arenas gets fouled on a three pointer by Pike. Pike should know better as a three point shooter.

Arenas has been great for the Wiz.


----------



## qwerty

I thought gordon was the only one that is capable of 20 points a game for the bulls? Hmm.


----------



## Blueoak

Marcus13 said:


> Ben should. You should ALWAYS be out for number one. And Skiles was out to bench number one for no good reason, where if it wasn't for him your *** wouldn't even be in this place.



Whoever is your role model needs to be fired. There is no "I" in "Team" and the Bulls have demonstrated this all season.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Come on Pippster its "Hinrich"!!


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

What a game that was. The Bulls showed how mature they were. They have a great future and present.


----------



## hoops

Hinrich :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LuCane

> You should ALWAYS be out for number one


This conversation is over. Take a deep breath my friend. Enjoy this.


----------



## bullet

Great team Effort by our Bullies , both sides of court.

We're going to D.C with a 2-0! :clap:


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Ben should. You should ALWAYS be out for number one. And Skiles was out to bench number one for no good reason, where if it wasn't for him your *** wouldn't even be in this place.


Dude, quit *********. You were all over Pax for sitting Jamal out at times last year (turns out it was probably a smart move). And you were all over Hinrich for not being what you thought was a good player.

Please just sit back and enjoy the win.


----------



## Wynn

<marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MAAASSSSSTTTEERRRRRR!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **The SIXTH MAN strikes again!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins despite shooting half as many FTs as the Whizzes in game 1, round 1!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Happy BIRTHday, Nocioooooooooooni............ Happy Birthday to you! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>* :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Coors? Corona? Bud light? Diet Coke, Please!!! How about a nice refreshing glass of MILK!!! :cheers: The Bull Wins!!! **Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Tyson...... DAMN!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _Problem with the intentional fouling late in the game by the Wiz is that we will not be able to record (for posterity) the gross imbalance of foul attempts during game 1, round 1. Tough to win 5 on 8 play-off ball... _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! This Bull team defines winning ugly. U-G-L-Y and they ain't got NO alibi. They ugly!!!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**Nocioni wins this game for the Bull!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! NBA TV absolutely sucks..... who even gets NBA TV?! What about us devoted fans who pay for League Pass, have all the digital channels, blah blah blah, and don’t get NBfrigginA TV!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **1 down, 15 more playoff wins to go!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *How about that Pargo? * :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MMMMAAAaaaaaaaassterrrrrrrr!!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Welcome to the team, Mr. Thunderburke!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row, play-off style!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull clinches the playoffs!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *”One and done, the Wizard is” -- Neil “Yoda” Funk The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **Adrian Griffin for MVP of game 2, round 1!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Who Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull has just completed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! * *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>Ben Gordon is the MAAAASTERRRR!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MAAASSSSSTTTEERRRRRR!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **The SIXTH MAN strikes again!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins despite shooting half as many FTs as the Whizzes in game 1, round 1!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Happy BIRTHday, Nocioooooooooooni............ Happy Birthday to you! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>* :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Coors? Corona? Bud light? Diet Coke, Please!!! How about a nice refreshing glass of MILK!!! :cheers: The Bull Wins!!! **Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Tyson...... DAMN!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _Problem with the intentional fouling late in the game by the Wiz is that we will not be able to record (for posterity) the gross imbalance of foul attempts during game 1, round 1. Tough to win 5 on 8 play-off ball... _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! This Bull team defines winning ugly. U-G-L-Y and they ain't got NO alibi. They ugly!!!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**Nocioni wins this game for the Bull!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! NBA TV absolutely sucks..... who even gets NBA TV?! What about us devoted fans who pay for League Pass, have all the digital channels, blah blah blah, and don’t get NBfrigginA TV!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **1 down, 15 more playoff wins to go!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *How about that Pargo? * :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MMMMAAAaaaaaaaassterrrrrrrr!!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Welcome to the team, Mr. Thunderburke!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row, play-off style!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull clinches the playoffs!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *”One and done, the Wizard is” -- Neil “Yoda” Funk The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **Adrian Griffin for MVP of game 2, round 1!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Who Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull has just completed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! * *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>Ben Gordon is the MAAAASTERRRR!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


----------



## such sweet thunder

Bulls hold home court. 2 - 0. Final score 113-103. Go team.


----------



## jnrjr79

Well, Wilbon's prediction is coming through. Kornheiser today asked him to predict the Bulls game. He said Arenas would have a huge game at get 37. Kornheiser said, "So, you're picking the Wizards?" Wilbon responded, "Well, no, I didn't say _that_."


----------



## lister333

two games to none baby....lets go to dc....and close out this series!!!


----------



## Killuminati

Life is good when you have a T-E-A-M like the Bulls to root for. It's a different player every night it seems. I wouldn't be surprised one bit if Othella or Duhon had a career night for Game 3.

We steal one in Washington and this series is over.

Big props to Kirk tonight! :clap:


----------



## jnrjr79

Davis kind of quietly has a huge game with 18/5.  Good stuff old man.


----------



## greekbullsfan

i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i;m horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet

And this is without Luol and Eddy - nice


----------



## Marcus13

THERE WILL BE NO PEACE OR ENJOYMENT HAPPENING IN MY HOUSEHOLD TONIGHT.


With that being said;

Can't wait until Game 3!


----------



## SoCalfan21

The bulls are hot (in the pants) (AA THANK U)


----------



## Frankensteiner

There must be a mistake, I just looked at the boxscore and someone not named Ben Gordon "exploded" for a 20+ point game. I'd almost believe it if Charles Barkley didn't tell me otherwise.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Dude, quit *********. You were all over Pax for sitting Jamal out at times last year (turns out it was probably a smart move). And you were all over Hinrich for not being what you thought was a good player.
> 
> Please just sit back and enjoy the win.


Yes, and I was very angry at Pax for trading Jamal until the draft when he made it up to me by drafting Ben, if he wouldn't have done that, I would be calling for his job until this day. And I shall stay mad at Skiles until he makes it up to me one way or another. I shan't enjoy this win, and I will not be wearing a Bulls jersey/shirt tomorrow like I have every day sense the day of Game 1. However, I am still awaiting Game 3 with much anticipation where Gordon will once again prove why he should ALWAYS be on teh floor in the closing minutes.


----------



## El Chapu

Wynn, that sign never gets old! I see you have been working on it, adding some new phrases. Ole, Ole, Ole....

:banana: 

2-0 going to Washington. So far, so good.

I feel we will have a hostile environment in DC. We will be ready by then.


----------



## qwerty

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Yes, and I was very angry at Pax for trading Jamal until the draft when he made it up to me by drafting Ben, if he wouldn't have done that, I would be calling for his job until this day. And I shall stay mad at Skiles until he makes it up to me one way or another. I shan't enjoy this win, and I will not be wearing a Bulls jersey/shirt tomorrow like I have every day sense the day of Game 1. However, I am still awaiting Game 3 with much anticipation where Gordon will once again prove why he should ALWAYS be on teh floor in the closing minutes.


LOLERZ.


----------



## Marcus13

Frankensteiner said:


> There must be a mistake, I just looked at the boxscore and someone not named Ben Gordon "exploded" for a 20+ point game. I'd almost believe it if Charles Barkley didn't tell me otherwise.


Yes, Kirk hand a WONDERFUL Game-- HOWEVER, Ben still would have had a 10-15 point quarter sense we were desperate for points, but our poor excuse for a coach decided not to play our best player in minutes where we needed scoring. Go figure..


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Yes, and I was very angry at Pax for trading Jamal until the draft when he made it up to me by drafting Ben, if he wouldn't have done that, I would be calling for his job until this day. And I shall stay mad at Skiles until he makes it up to me one way or another. I shan't enjoy this win, and I will not be wearing a Bulls jersey/shirt tomorrow like I have every day sense the day of Game 1. However, I am still awaiting Game 3 with much anticipation where Gordon will once again prove why he should ALWAYS be on teh floor in the closing minutes.


It sounds like you are not a Bulls fan.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



jnrjr79 said:


> It sounds like you are not a Bulls fan.


What would you call me?


----------



## GB

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

<marquee>:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MAAASSSSSTTTEERRRRRR!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **The SIXTH MAN strikes again!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins despite shooting half as many FTs as the Whizzes in game 1, round 1!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Happy BIRTHday, Nocioooooooooooni............ Happy Birthday to you! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>* :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Coors? Corona? Bud light? Diet Coke, Please!!! How about a nice refreshing glass of MILK!!! :cheers: The Bull Wins!!! **Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Tyson...... DAMN!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _Problem with the intentional fouling late in the game by the Wiz is that we will not be able to record (for posterity) the gross imbalance of foul attempts during game 1, round 1. Tough to win 5 on 8 play-off ball... _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! This Bull team defines winning ugly. U-G-L-Y and they ain't got NO alibi. They ugly!!!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**Nocioni wins this game for the Bull!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! NBA TV absolutely sucks..... who even gets NBA TV?! What about us devoted fans who pay for League Pass, have all the digital channels, blah blah blah, and don’t get NBfrigginA TV!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **1 down, 15 more playoff wins to go!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *How about that Pargo? * :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MMMMAAAaaaaaaaassterrrrrrrr!!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Welcome to the team, Mr. Thunderburke!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row, play-off style!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull clinches the playoffs!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *”One and done, the Wizard is” -- Neil “Yoda” Funk The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **Adrian Griffin for MVP of game 2, round 1!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Who Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull has just completed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! * *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>Ben Gordon is the MAAAASTERRRR!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*An ugly win is still a win, but isn't this many ugly wins in a row some sort of crime?!?! *_*The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MAAASSSSSTTTEERRRRRR!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!!  :wbanana: I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **The SIXTH MAN strikes again!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins despite shooting half as many FTs as the Whizzes in game 1, round 1!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Happy BIRTHday, Nocioooooooooooni............ Happy Birthday to you! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>* :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! I'll have a Hinrichen! :cheers: The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Coors? Corona? Bud light? Diet Coke, Please!!! How about a nice refreshing glass of MILK!!! :cheers: The Bull Wins!!! **Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Tyson...... DAMN!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _Problem with the intentional fouling late in the game by the Wiz is that we will not be able to record (for posterity) the gross imbalance of foul attempts during game 1, round 1. Tough to win 5 on 8 play-off ball... _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! This Bull team defines winning ugly. U-G-L-Y and they ain't got NO alibi. They ugly!!!The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**Nocioni wins this game for the Bull!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! NBA TV absolutely sucks..... who even gets NBA TV?! What about us devoted fans who pay for League Pass, have all the digital channels, blah blah blah, and don’t get NBfrigginA TV!!! The Bull Wins!!! *:wbanana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **1 down, 15 more playoff wins to go!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *How about that Pargo? * :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Ben Gordon is the MMMMAAAaaaaaaaassterrrrrrrr!!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Welcome to the team, Mr. Thunderburke!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row, play-off style!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull clinches the playoffs!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :wbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *”One and done, the Wizard is” -- Neil “Yoda” Funk The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **Adrian Griffin for MVP of game 2, round 1!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *This pie is giving me heartburn... The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! Who Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Toro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! **Best wishes for a clear bill of health, Mr. Ed. Health first, basketball second. *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull has just completed it's first WINNING record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Ole, Ole, Ole...... OLE!!! * *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>Ben Gordon is the MAAAASTERRRR!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> What would you call me?


A Ben Gordon fan.


----------



## qwerty

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> What would you call me?


Wishy washy fair weather fan perhaps that spells ''since'' like ''sense''?


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



jnrjr79 said:


> It sounds like you are not a Bulls fan.


I thought he was a Sonics fan.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



jnrjr79 said:


> A Ben Gordon fan.



So what was I before this year?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Yes, and I was very angry at Pax for trading Jamal until the draft when he made it up to me by drafting Ben, if he wouldn't have done that, I would be calling for his job until this day. And I shall stay mad at Skiles until he makes it up to me one way or another. I shan't enjoy this win, and I will not be wearing a Bulls jersey/shirt tomorrow like I have every day sense the day of Game 1. However, I am still awaiting Game 3 with much anticipation where Gordon will once again prove why he should ALWAYS be on teh floor in the closing minutes.


you shan't?

thoust have no clue.


----------



## GB

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Yes, and I was very angry at Pax for trading Jamal until the draft when he made it up to me by drafting Ben, if he wouldn't have done that, I would be calling for his job until this day. And I shall stay mad at Skiles until he makes it up to me one way or another. I shan't enjoy this win, and I will not be wearing a Bulls jersey/shirt tomorrow like I have every day sense the day of Game 1. However, I am still awaiting Game 3 with much anticipation where Gordon will once again prove why he should ALWAYS be on teh floor in the closing minutes.


Everyone click here: 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=836


----------



## such sweet thunder

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Current Users: 133 (62 members & 71 guests)

such sweet thunder, ballafromthenorth, bbertha37*, Benny the Bull, Blueoak, Bolts, bullet, bullsville, ChiBulls2315*, ChuBerto, CiMa, Colombian BULL Fan, Dan Rosenbaum*, darlets, david123, El Chapu, Fede, Frankensteiner, Future, futuristxen, GB*, Geoshnas2005, Grande_de_muzza, greekbullsfan, hoops*, IamAl, jnrjr79, johnston797, JPBulls, JRose5*, Killuminati, KwaZulu, lgtwins*, lister333, LuCane*, madcows_playing_point, Marcus13, mizenkay, mr.ankle20, numlock, One on One, qwerty, Ragingbull33, remlover, rusty*, sinkingship, smARTmouf, Snuffleupagus*, SoCalfan21, southpark*, SPMJ, spongyfungy, The 6ft Hurdle, The Future7, The ROY*, theLegend, unBULLievable, Vintage, Wishbone, Wynn*, Yao Mania, ztect


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Hinrich 34 points in 24 minutes?

The Whiz fans told me Hughes was a good defender, liars!


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Future said:


> I thought he was a Sonics fan.



Not really, I am pretty much just a Ray Allen fan


----------



## KwaZulu

Well MARCUS13

I guess its all about you then! 

Glad we've all been put right by that. We can sleep easy tonight.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



GB said:


> Everyone click here:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=836


TYVM, GB.


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> So what was I before this year?



I have no idea, but a real Bulls fan wouldn't be spending his time now complaining about a decisive victory. It's asinine to call Skile inept for tonight's beautiful performance. This was a spectacular comeback. Now you protest the way it happened? Please.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



GB said:


> Everyone click here:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=836



Ouch, that hurts.

Oh well, if you dont want to hear my opinion go ahead, it doesnt bother me any


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



qwerty said:


> Wishy washy fair weather fan perhaps that spells ''since'' like ''sense''?



Nahh pimp, I've been a Bulls fan for years and years, I am just an extremely pessimistic one that needs to always be mad at something for some reason..


----------



## Wynn

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



such sweet thunder said:


> Current Users: 133 (62 members & 71 guests)
> 
> such sweet thunder, ballafromthenorth, bbertha37*, Benny the Bull, Blueoak, Bolts, bullet, bullsville, ChiBulls2315*, ChuBerto, CiMa, Colombian BULL Fan, Dan Rosenbaum*, darlets, david123, El Chapu, Fede, Frankensteiner, Future, futuristxen, GB*, Geoshnas2005, Grande_de_muzza, greekbullsfan, hoops*, IamAl, jnrjr79, johnston797, JPBulls, JRose5*, Killuminati, KwaZulu, lgtwins*, lister333, LuCane*, madcows_playing_point, Marcus13, mizenkay, mr.ankle20, numlock, One on One, qwerty, Ragingbull33, remlover, rusty*, sinkingship, smARTmouf, Snuffleupagus*, SoCalfan21, southpark*, SPMJ, spongyfungy, The 6ft Hurdle, The Future7, The ROY*, theLegend, unBULLievable, Vintage, Wishbone, *Wynn!*, Yao Mania, ztect


Just for the record, I'm not actually here, I just forgot to log off while I am hard at work in the office....


----------



## Benny the Bull

Man, the Bulls scored 38pts in the 2nd quarter.

For a team that supposedly has trouble scoring, that's great.

Hinrich was huge tonight.


----------



## Interloper

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Marcus....

Been listening to "Caught Up" recently I see...


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



jnrjr79 said:


> I have no idea, but a real Bulls fan wouldn't be spending his time now complaining about a decisive victory. It's asinine to call Skile inept for tonight's beautiful performance. This was a spectacular comeback. Now you protest the way it happened? Please.



Maybe I am just EXTREMELY Pessimistic, and furthermore, I am not angry about how the comeback happened, I am angry at how the lead was kept


----------



## Wynn

Eddie Jordan -- "We're a young team, an inexperienced team"

HA!

And the Bull?


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Interloper said:


> Marcus....
> 
> Been listening to "Caught Up" recently I see...



Ja or Usher? I dont get it...


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Yes, and I was very angry at Pax for trading Jamal until the draft when he made it up to me by drafting Ben, if he wouldn't have done that, I would be calling for his job until this day. And I shall stay mad at Skiles until he makes it up to me one way or another. I shan't enjoy this win, and I will not be wearing a Bulls jersey/shirt tomorrow like I have every day sense the day of Game 1. However, I am still awaiting Game 3 with much anticipation where Gordon will once again prove why he should ALWAYS be on teh floor in the closing minutes.


 bravo! great writing. It's up there with Swift's A Modest Proposal and on par with a Mark Twain! Wonderful parody of a fan who cares more about individual performances than a team victory. Never mind going with the best player on the floor who's on fire and gamble with a scorer who tends to turn it over a lot.

Come on dude. You can't expect Gordon to be in it this late when we didn't need him. Would he have gotten the block on Hughes. Would he have scrambled for the looseball like that like Duhon?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



LuCane said:


> Marcus,
> 
> They are about to win a playoff game. I'm pretty sure no one will care about individuality at this point.


Except the 20 Kirk fans who are letting us know with every post how inexpendable he is. 

I mean, what the hell, sheezus. 

Isn't it enough to just be happy that he scores 34 in a playoff game without bringing some of this message-board induced baggage of "expendability "? Every player on this team has been proposed in a trade at least once or twice. 

Hah. 

I'm going to get flamed for this, but. . .

Regarding Ben is it that he's really that happy or that it'll be tough to comment about individuality for him ?

If he did, people would not hesistate to call him selfish.

It's all good that we won, but we struggled more than we had to in closing this one out.

Ben should've been in there, he's one of the team leaders in the 4th. I mean it is always set in stone that Kirk is in and playing the 4th quarter no matter what kind of game he's having, and he's not even the guy with the 22 double digit 4th quarters. 

It's times like this I really try to understand what Skiles is doing.

Perhaps Skiles is trying to make sure that Ben doesn't let individual success get to his head and remind him that he's a TEAM guy first ala Dean Smith and MJ ?


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Maybe I am just EXTREMELY Pessimistic, and furthermore, I am not angry about how the comeback happened, I am angry at how the lead was kept



But it was _kept_, therefore, there's no reason to be angry.

As Bobby McFerrin would say,
Don't worry, Be happy!

/ok, lame, I know.


----------



## mizenkay

eddie jordan postgame:

they got ahead of themselves, they got tunnel vision, and didn't anticipate the bulls bench. the "roleplayers" as he put it. 

hinrich found a groove he was really going.

skiles coming up.

i'm sure mr. spongy is getting this all on tape.

:smilewink


----------



## Wynn

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Perhaps Skiles is trying to make sure that Ben doesn't let individual success get to his head and remind him that he's a TEAM guy first ala Dean Smith and MJ ?


That Dean Smith was just another fool who never knew what he was doing. Should have been fired long before he retired.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



spongyfungy said:


> bravo! great writing. It's up there with Swift's A Modest Proposal and on par with a Mark Twain! Wonderful parody of a fan who cares more about individual performances than a team victory. Never mind going with the best player on the floor who's on fire and gamble with a scorer who tends to turn it over a lot.



hmmm-

I cant say as though I care more about individual stats because I would rather see Ben go 0-12 and a Bulls win than Ben go off for 50 in a Bulls loss because then the 50 doesn't mean much. I'm just saying that Ben should have been in the game- and we started to lost a huge lead because he wasn't, which is why I am upset with Skiles...


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



sloth said:


>



Ha. I am actually worried about this. I've got tickets to game 5. I'd never root for the Bulls to lose a game, but I really want to go see them!

Aghaghgaghaghaghgaghagh!


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



jnrjr79 said:


> But it was _kept_, therefore, there's no reason to be angry.
> 
> As Bobby McFerrin would say,
> Don't worry, Be happy!
> 
> /ok, lame, I know.



I know, and I'm happy we won and yet more distraught at how they treated Ben, just like if Ben was in and we lost I'd be more distraught than we lost. I just pretty much always need something to be mad at and I dont know why. I see NO reason Ben shouldn't have been in this ball game...


----------



## Interloper

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Ja or Usher? I dont get it...


Ja obviously.

Caught Up in reference to this thread. Are you strictly a Ben Gordon fan or a genuine "I had to endure the Chris Antsey/Dedric Willoughby era" Bulls fan?


----------



## Interloper

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Never mind...seems my question has been answered.

Continue on. 

Oh yeah, trade Hinrich already...


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Marcus speaking on behalf of the Sonics...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35300&highlight=draft


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Interloper said:


> Ja obviously.
> 
> Caught Up in reference to this thread. Are you strictly a Ben Gordon fan or a genuine "I had to endure the Chris Antsey/Dedric Willoughby era" Bulls fan?



No, I've been a Bulls fan sense I was born, the first games I can remember watching as a kid was a Bulls playoff game. I've been to 4 playoff games and I used to go to several a year. Now I am down to one a year sense we moves out of Illinois. Ben was my favorite player in college and he got drafted by my favorite team I was THRILLED. But if he was traded, I would stay with the Bulls just like I did with Crawford.


----------



## Wynn

Skiles -- "not afraid to go to the bench, bench is more productive than the other team almost every single night, they're always ready to play", "took Othella out for a blow and wasn't able to get him back in, he and AD played well", "Kirk looked off early, second half was phenomenal", "have to take better care of the ball"

I like the way Skiles gets down to business. No gloating, total respect for the opponent.


----------



## GB

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Ben should've been in there, he's one of the team leaders in the 4th. I mean it is always set in stone that Kirk is in and playing the 4th quarter no matter what kind of game he's having, and he's not even the guy with the 22 double digit 4th quarters.
> 
> It's times like this I really try to understand what Skiles is doing.


I'm really truly stunned.

Didn't we just run away with a win after being down 16-2?

I called it though. I won't look it up, but I said some Bulls fans wouldn't be as happy as with a win as they could be simply because it's not _their_ player and _their_ coach, and _their_ management.


----------



## T.Shock

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Vintage said:


> Marcus speaking on behalf of the Sonics...
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35300&highlight=draft


The bucket AND THE FOUL!


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Vintage said:


> Marcus speaking on behalf of the Sonics...
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35300&highlight=draft



I dont get why you brought that up. I was right, that would have been straight up Hinrich for Lewis. Both players are suited now where they are. And I was right about Jay Williams, BUM!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> No, I've been a Bulls fan sense I was born, the first games I can remember watching as a kid was a Bulls playoff game. I've been to 4 playoff games and I used to go to several a year. Now I am down to one a year sense we moves out of Illinois. Ben was my favorite player in college and he got drafted by my favorite team I was THRILLED. But if he was traded, I would stay with the Bulls just like I did with Crawford.


Dude you shouldn't have to/don't need to defend your fandom to a bunch of message board quacks.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

That's fair enough but I guess you would have a better argument if we went into OT or lost. The point is moot unless this happens again and we lose but who knows if Ben would have done well or not.


----------



## mizenkay

skiles postgame:

bulls able to weather poor start. bulls didn't react well at the start. got a lift off bench. starters played better once they went back in.

2nd quarter skiles not afraid to go to the bench - you've seen it all year they're always ready. 

othella and AD were very good - at critical times in the game.

KC asks was it kirks' birthday in the second half? early in the game he looked off but had a phenomenal second half. gambled with the four fouls. you could tell he was feeling it when he went back in.

griff a big factor tonight. and "JP"!

lots of contributions from everyone - but have to take better care of the ball!


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Ok, I'm off to bed (probably a relief to most of you)

Good Night!


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles Postgame


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

...


----------



## spongyfungy

KC is such a nerd.

Les Grobstein is at these press conferences....where or who is he reporting for?


----------



## spongyfungy

Kirk Postgame


----------



## ballafromthenorth

I'm really hoping the next game will be televised up here.. although watching stats online isn't so bad when you combine it with BBB..


----------



## qwerty

''This might be a seven game series''.

Charles barkley.


----------



## spongyfungy

ballafromthenorth said:


> I'm really hoping the next game will be televised up here.. although watching stats online isn't so bad when you combine it with BBB..


 why didn't you listen to the game? http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163040


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



qwerty said:


> ''This might be a seven game series''.
> 
> Charles barkley.


I wonder when Charles is actually going to watch one of these bulls games?

I'm sticking by my Bulls in 5 prediction. I think the Wiz will win one game just because their big three will go on a spree, and the Bulls will get cold. Just one of those games. Just enough for a few wiz fans to get their hopes up and start talking some smack.

Then we shall crush them.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

OK, I didn't mean to call BBB message boarders "quacks," but I also didn't feel that it was right to ad hominem Marcus just for expressing a point of view on the game. But whatever he doesn't seem as bummed as I seemed to be about it.

I've already forgotten that Ben didn't get to play the final 5 minutes or so (at least as spongy puts it. . .till we lose).

I find it unreal that were actually in the playoffs and up 2-0. Were halfway there, fellers. 

See you quacks on Saturday. Or tomorrow after my weekend begins.


----------



## GB

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



futuristxen said:


> Then we shall crush them.


Cool.

This is my personal Bulls motto for the rest of this series. :rbanana:


----------



## Wynn

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Tim Legler on the Bull:



> Nocioni is basically an undersized 4 who is outplaying the entire Wiz frontline.


How often are we playing Noc at the four? Does this guy even watch the games?


----------



## remlover

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Legler also said he expects the Wiz to win both games in Washington.


----------



## mizenkay

_CHICAGO, April 27 (Ticker) -- Kirk Hinrich no longer is the overlooked guard in this series. 

Hinrich had a pair of outbursts and scored a career-high 34 points to lead the Chicago Bulls to a 113-103 victory over the Washington Wizards and a 2-0 lead in their Eastern Conference first-round series. 

The fourth-seeded Bulls stormed back from an early 13-point deficit to open a 20-point lead before holding off the fifth-seeded Wizards, who don't seem to understand the sense of importance of the postseason. 

*Entering this series, much was made of Bulls guard Ben Gordon, whose fourth-quarter explosions have made him a favorite for Rookie of the Year, and the Wizards' quick backcourt of All-Star Gilbert Arenas and NBA steals leader Larry Hughes, who carried the team all season. 

That left Hinrich as the forgotten guard in this series. But not anymore.* 

Hinrich scored 21 points in the fourth quarter, including 10 in just over two minutes that took the lead from 81-70 to 93-73 with 9:21 to go. 

Down the stretch, Hinrich simply was unstoppable. When the Wizards closed to 95-84, he made a jumper and free throw to rebuild the lead to 14 points. He sank a 3-pointer to keep the advantage at 101-87 with 4:13 to play. 

And when Arenas drilled a 3-pointer to make it 107-101 with 1:30 left, Hinrich made another 3-pointer and two foul shots for a 112-101 bulge in the final minute. 

Hinrich made 12-of-15 shots, including 5-of-5 3-pointers. There's no telling how many points he would have scored had he not spent most of the first half on the bench with foul trouble. 

Antonio Davis scored 18 points and Gordon added 14 for the Bulls, who are 28-0 in series in which they hold the home-court advantage. Their ability to win on the road will be put to the test in Games Three and Four in Washington on Saturday and Monday. 

Arenas scored 39 points, Hughes added 19 and 10 rebounds and Antawn Jamison 18 for the Wizards, who gave away a 13-point lead in less than 10 minutes, committed 18 turnovers and played with very little intensity on defense. 
_




first game gordon and nocioni.

second game kirk.

third game? 

the way this team is playing it could be anyone.

that is the beautiful thing.


----------



## Future

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Wynn said:


> Tim Legler on the Bull:
> 
> 
> 
> How often are we playing Noc at the four? Does this guy even watch the games?


We've been doing that a lot this series. In game 1, Noc played the 4 at times and was guarding Kwame Brown. Same for today. But it does not change the fact that Tim Legler is a butt-chinned moron.


----------



## theanimal23

I listened to the game on the radio (thanks for the link Spongyfungy). Props to the team. I knew they would come back, even being down by a lot at first. Props to Kirk for a phenomenal night (great shooting). Great win. I love this team. As much as I loved the Bulls in the 90s, somehow the run this year has felt just as good, or better. We went from losers to being winners. People still don't expect us to win, b/c we don't look good on paper. I LOVE IT. SCREW EVERYONE ELSE. WE ARE BACK.


----------



## BealeFarange

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

Wow.

Just got back from the game and all I can say is..."Wow."

The fans were nuts...and knowledgable. They would cheer well set picks and jeer at open shots by Washington. There were high fives all around and cheers of "Happy Birthday, Nocioni" dancing around. The noise...the passion! My favorite part of tonight's game was the fact that it really FELT like a playoff game and I really felt that the people around me cared as much as I did about the outcome. Many of us know how lonely (if strangely satisfying) it has been these last seven years and it's nice to have some backup once again...

As for the game itself, Kirk came up HUGE. What a great game on both ends of the court...but Jannero Pargo and Antonio Davis deserve real props for making it happen when Kirk and Duhon etc; were on the bench. To see this team claw back into it due to the effort of guys like that, not to mention the great play by Griffen tonight, really makes me think this team can beat anyone. 

Is there a bouncing ball this team doesn't come down with? Is there an opponent this team can't frustrate? Is there a rotation this team can't plain out hustle, top to bottom? Sure, Miami will be an insanely hard matchup...but I'm done doubting this team. 

Long live The Borg. Long live Scott Skiles. Long live the Bulls!!!


----------



## Pay Ton

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



futuristxen said:


> I wonder when Charles is actually going to watch one of these bulls games?


Well I am truly beginning to think that Barkley plain doesn't like the Bulls, I haven't heard him acknowledge the Bulls *once* this season, maybe he has, but I haven't heard it.

It's obvious he just doesn't like the Bulls orginization. Don't know why, though.

Maybe cause of Paxson being the GM. We all know what Paxson did for Barkley's championship hopes.


----------



## TripleDouble

Great win.

I was a bit dissapointed that the crowd went so silent late in the game. We were up by 11 and the place was like a morgue. That was when the team needed the fans and they didn't come through.


----------



## theanimal23

What is the Borg?


----------



## Interloper

theanimal23 said:


> What is the Borg?


Well I take it you're not a big Star Trek fan.....and neither am I for that matter, but I happen to know this. The Borg are a race of robotic creatures that can adapt to any weapon you fire at them in due time.

Say for example you shot a .45 at them. Well after you hit a couple, they'll all as a race adapt to that weapon and it becomes worthless. Hope that can explain it, if not, check out the movie, "Star Trek: First Contact" and that'll clear it all up.


----------



## BealeFarange

I want to defend the fans by saying that it seemed very loud to me where I was sitting...er standing...er sitting in a folding chair. "Standing room only" fans are loud by nature, I guess.


----------



## Interloper

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> OK, I didn't mean to call BBB message boarders "quacks," but I also didn't feel that it was right to ad hominem Marcus just for expressing a point of view on the game. But whatever he doesn't seem as bummed as I seemed to be about it.


I was merely kidding around with him, but I guess the others were dead serious about it. 

Marcus is cool peeps, even if he believes Ja Rule is a great rapper... :biggrin:


----------



## cwalkmanuel

great game. i love that we are suprising so many people in the league. we are the true meaning of underdogs. we should play the chorus to the games, "hate or love it" after a win.

"hate it or love it the underdogs on top"

that should be our theme song


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



theanimal23 said:


> What is the Borg?


http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/library/aliens/article/70558.html



> The Borg have a singular goal, namely the consumption of technology, rather than wealth or political expansion as most species seek. According to their spokesman, in the form of an assimilated Captain Jean-Luc Picard, the Borg only want to "raise the quality of life" of the species they "assimilate."


----------



## mizenkay

the awesome *zeb* (from realgm) already has highlights up at his site:

http://yourchicagobulls.com/viewtopic.php?t=34



:clap:


----------



## croco

mizenkay said:


> the awesome *zeb* (from realgm) already has highlights up at his site:
> 
> http://yourchicagobulls.com/viewtopic.php?t=34
> 
> 
> 
> :clap:


These highlights are really nice, thanks a lot. 

But not as nice as Kirk was, unbelievable. I mean, I couldn't see the game, but when somebody scores 34 points in just 24 minutes, you can't say much about this performance. Let's steal one in Washington and win the series :yes:


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Interloper said:


> I was merely kidding around with him, but I guess the others were dead serious about it.
> 
> Marcus is cool peeps, even if he believes Ja Rule is a great rapper... :biggrin:



Ja Rule IS a GREAT rapper


----------



## BenDengGo

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Ja Rule IS a GREAT rapper


:hurl:


----------



## GB

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Pay Ton said:


> It's obvious he just doesn't like the Bulls orginization. Don't know why, though.
> 
> Maybe cause of Paxson being the GM. We all know what Paxson did for Barkley's championship hopes.



More likely a reflection of his friendship with Michael. Suntimes mentioned this morning that a suite reservation was made for him and an invitation sent, but he declined to come watch.

Probably too painful to watch Kwame and Dixon stumble around.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*

http://boss.streamos.com/real/nba/press_conf/playoffs_pc_waschi_050427.smi


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

spongyfungy said:


> why didn't you listen to the game? http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163040


How did you do this, i thought the NBA took all the radio broadcasts off the air, is there any way i could get the boston game tonight you think?


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



BealeFarange said:


> Wow.
> 
> Just got back from the game and all I can say is..."Wow."
> 
> The fans were nuts...and knowledgable. They would cheer well set picks and jeer at open shots by Washington. There were high fives all around and cheers of "Happy Birthday, Nocioni" dancing around. The noise...the passion! My favorite part of tonight's game was the fact that it really FELT like a playoff game and I really felt that the people around me cared as much as I did about the outcome. Many of us know how lonely (if strangely satisfying) it has been these last seven years and it's nice to have some backup once again...
> 
> As for the game itself, Kirk came up HUGE. What a great game on both ends of the court...but Jannero Pargo and Antonio Davis deserve real props for making it happen when Kirk and Duhon etc; were on the bench. To see this team claw back into it due to the effort of guys like that, not to mention the great play by Griffen tonight, really makes me think this team can beat anyone.
> 
> Is there a bouncing ball this team doesn't come down with? Is there an opponent this team can't frustrate? Is there a rotation this team can't plain out hustle, top to bottom? Sure, Miami will be an insanely hard matchup...but I'm done doubting this team.
> 
> Long live The Borg. Long live Scott Skiles. Long live the Bulls!!!


That's odd. SPMJ, who was either watching the game on television or listening to the game on the radio (as opposed to being at the United Center), repeatedly commented on how horrible the crowd was.

I guess an objective report is always the most accurate one.


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Ja Rule IS a GREAT rapper


Legit rappers make fun of Ja Rule on a daily basis.


----------



## truebluefan

goNBAjayhawks said:


> How did you do this, i thought the NBA took all the radio broadcasts off the air, is there any way i could get the boston game tonight you think?


I listened to the last part of the game on nba streaming audio. ESPN1000.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> Legit rappers make fun of Ja Rule on a daily basis.



Who? Like Nas, Jay-Z, Jadakiss??

Oh wait, that's right there all tight with Ja, you must be considering G-Unit and DMX "legit rappers"


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Who? Like Nas, Jay-Z, Jadakiss??
> 
> Oh wait, that's right there all tight with Ja, you must be considering G-Unit and DMX "legit rappers"


No comment.


----------



## spongyfungy

goNBAjayhawks said:


> How did you do this, i thought the NBA took all the radio broadcasts off the air, is there any way i could get the boston game tonight you think?


 mms://208.149.145.18:8080


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> Who? Like Nas, Jay-Z, Jadakiss??
> 
> Oh wait, that's right there all tight with Ja, you must be considering G-Unit and DMX "legit rappers"


DMX is str8 legit.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Vintage said:


> DMX is str8 legit.



used to be anyway...


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



Marcus13 said:


> used to be anyway...



Still is.

Ja was just str8 pwned.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Official Game 2 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CSN / NBATV*



VincentVega said:


> That's odd. SPMJ, who was either watching the game on television or listening to the game on the radio (as opposed to being at the United Center), repeatedly commented on how horrible the crowd was.
> 
> I guess an objective report is always the most accurate one.


It was easily the 2nd best crowd since MJ played at the UC.

Not as good as Sunday's.


----------



## croco

http://www.bulls.blogspot.com/ 



> Here are some meaningful (or perhaps not) stats regarding the Bulls and Wizards' performance in the regular season and in combined games 1&2:
> 
> Free Throw Attempts
> Bulls FTA - Season 25.0 Wiz FTA - Season 30.2
> Wiz oFTA - Season 24.8 Bulls oFTA - Season 28.1
> Bulls FTA - Playoffs 27.5 Wiz FTA - Playoffs 34.5
> 
> Offensive Rebounds
> Bulls OREB - Season 12.2 Wiz OREB- Season 13.8
> Wiz oOREB - Season 12.4 Bulls oOREB - Season 11.9
> Bulls OREB - Playoffs 12.0 Wiz OREB - Playoffs 10.5
> 
> Turnovers
> Bulls TO - Season 16.1 Wiz TO - Season 13.8
> Wiz oTO - Season 15.1 Bulls oTO - Season 14.9
> Bulls TO - Playoffs 12.0 Wiz TO - Playoffs 15.0
> 
> Effective FG%
> Bulls eFG% - Season 47.10% Wiz eFG% - Season 47.40%
> Wiz oeFG% - Season 49.80% Bulls oeFG% - Season 45.40%
> Bulls eFG% - Playoffs 49.70% Wiz eFG% - Playoffs 44.30%
> Notes: - these are not adjusted for pace.
> -'o' stands for opponent.
> -eFG%, in short factors in 3 pointers. More here.
> 
> Not much I can add that the numbers don't say: More fouls all-around. Both teams are below their expected offensive rebounds per game, the Wizards moreso. And the Wizards are not shooting well, yet not as drastic a decrease as I would've expected before I looked it up and saw that they haven't shot particularly well all season.
> 
> *One does stand out though: The Bulls have drastically reduced their turnovers thus far in the playoffs, which is probably the key to the series.* Early in game 2 the Wizards pressed the Bulls into mistakes and that allowed them to run out to an early lead. A comeback after a start like that cannot be expected every night, and will be even harder on the road. If the Bulls keep taking care of the ball like they have at the United Center, similar results will be their reward.


----------

